
K8s-testsuite, the only existing k8s network performance/load test existing? - fvv
https://github.com/mrahbar/k8s-testsuite
======
fvv
I've found nothing else that is able to execute a network performance testing
/ monitoring on kubernetes cluster , and also this project seems no longer
mantained, what do you use ?

~~~
dankohn1
For conformance, I highly recommend using Sonobuoy, which is the basis of the
Certified Kubernetes program:
[https://github.com/cncf/k8s-conformance](https://github.com/cncf/k8s-conformance)

For performance testing, please see: [https://github.com/kubernetes/perf-
tests](https://github.com/kubernetes/perf-tests)

